# tips and tricks ive learned



## karl8228 (Apr 18, 2019)

hi all I was 150kg in april 2018. im now 105kg which is around 100lb lost! I started this with no exercise and only changing my eating patten. 
for me and many more its about timing.
start with whats called 16/8 which is 16 hours fasting an 8 hours eating 3 meals a day healthy meals..
after 2 weeks your body will adjust to this and your start feeling amazing
after 2 weeks of 16/8 start the 20/4 which is 2 meals a day heathy meals only
do this for 2 weeks and your notice your energy levels spike and your feel even better...
after your body adjusts for 2 weeks then think about starting the 1 meal a day which is called the warrior diet.. 
I got it down to 1200 calories a day in 1 meal with 1 cheat day each week.
for me personally my skin is so smooth and my eyes are better my lens are to strong.. im thinking quicker and clearer and talking which no slurs! I might be abit silly tho as I eat the same meal every day for the past 4 months... think ive just learned to really enjoy it!
this 1 meal a day is not for everyone its hard to do and takes a lot of will power but so so so so so so worth it. 
I was a yoyo dieter up down for 30 years now I can not wait to lose it all.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2019)

Good luck Karl


----------



## Jodee (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi Karl well done  

I like the 16/8 option  what sort of 3 healthy meals were you having in your 3 meal days?

I'm 72kg, at 5'2" doc says I need to loose about 100lbs needing to reduced my waist circumference, thus helping to bring diastolic BP, blood glucose and keep cholesterol down too.  any tips gratefully appreciated.


----------



## karl8228 (Apr 30, 2019)

hi jodee I started my diet eating wheetabix and milk no sugar then whole grain rice with chicken then fruit like an apple and banana <-- almost green and a few strawberrys.. after the 16/8 I turned to 20/4 which made life so much better as I stopped breakfast all together and my hunger dropped a lot I was eating salads with chicken (dont have ham in packets) for me it stopped me losing my water weight... but things to eat for me personally probably wont help you a lot as im only eating one meal a day and its the same thing everyday with 1 cheat day.. (1 tomato - 1 red onion - 1 big spring onion - 2x chicken breast no skin - lettus - 2 slices of light cheese - 2x scotch eggs. and a apple afterwards.. (I do suggest trying to stay away from potatoes and pastas and bread drink lots of water and keep you salt intake low. dont go nuts on fruit as it still has lots of sugars natural sugar is not a bad thing but to much will make u tired. give it a go with no breakfast and wait till 12 then till 4 or 5 and and see how u feel  strangely the less I eat the more energy I have


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2019)

The important thing for both of you is, what is your BG doing now?


----------



## Jodee (May 6, 2019)

Thanks Karl all good wishes to you.


----------



## Jodee (May 6, 2019)

trophywench said:


> The important thing for both of you is, what is your BG doing now?


Quite right, I wouldn't know mine day to day as no monitor but I am going to speak with diabetic nurse tomorrow about the situation with my eyes an all.


----------

